# Newest auto world release



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Any spy shots, webcam peeks, or any other info on whats next? Especially the Jeep CJ and '08 Challenger? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

Dukes of Hazzard R2 is on the way...should be here 2nd week of November. DOH Race set is due in last week of October or so. 

There will be a VERY LIMITED RELEASE of Dukes of Hazzard CHROME SET - not sure how many will be made but images of the all the cars are included in my HobbyTalk Forum Photo Album under MotorCityToyz....

Super III will be out in December/January and will include (3) different Nascar COT in Chevy, Ford and Dodge....No Toyota yet...plus three different Mustangs including newer model in two different versions plus a older style. No word on colors yet....

Thats all I know....more to come in a few weeks...keep watching my site for more updates.


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

When will the next set of tjets be out. Anybody know?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Dukes of Hazzard R2 is on the way...should be here 2nd week of November. DOH Race set is due in last week of October or so.
> 
> There will be a VERY LIMITED RELEASE of Dukes of Hazzard CHROME SET - not sure how many will be made but images of the all the cars are included in my HobbyTalk Forum Photo Album under MotorCityToyz....
> 
> ...


Those AW Nascars you posted looked like the normal shape, not COT. And the lack of Toyota is a big shame, I imagine Life-Like will fill that gap. It seems that it takes so long for some products to come out they are out of date before they are even released!! I'm still not sure the S3 chassis changed from one ihobby to the next, other than the magnets did not looked melted in place!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a question about this whole thing. How does any collector keep up with this. I have no idea how someone would be able to keep up with the releases that are coming out. What is it approximately every 3 mos. there is a new release? WOW is all I can say.

Don't misunderstand me I'm not complaining, I'm really quite happy about it because to me it says that AW is doing well financially speaking and will continue to produce the products that I enjoy. 

Cheers,
Xence


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Dukes of Hazzard R2 is on the way...should be here 2nd week of November. DOH Race set is due in last week of October or so.
> 
> There will be a VERY LIMITED RELEASE of Dukes of Hazzard CHROME SET - not sure how many will be made but images of the all the cars are included in my HobbyTalk Forum Photo Album under MotorCityToyz....
> 
> ...



Went to the album but didnt see anything in chrome. How many different styles, do you think? Im pretty sure that CJ-5 will be showing up in the DOH release...


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Went to the album but didnt see anything in chrome. How many different styles, do you think? Im pretty sure that CJ-5 will be showing up in the DOH release...


Many of the pics he had in his album yesterday are no longer there. Or am i just thinking crazy :freak:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*I just wanna know when the Corvette C5-R and Corvette C6 are coming out*. That's good news about the Mustangs but I need to know when I can start prepping my Corvettes for next years sports car season (assuming that they will fit a Tomy Turbo chassis anyway).    

'doba


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Went to the album but didnt see anything in chrome. How many different styles, do you think? Im pretty sure that CJ-5 will be showing up in the DOH release...


under motorcityz - click my gallery and then click "iHobby Expo 2007 - #2
motorcitytoyz 63 photos" then go to page 5 - you will see cj5 jeep, chrome orange general lee, monaco police car , man what a awesome cars!!! i am buying them ALL in heartbeat!!!

and also general lee has a bar in front of grill (sweettttt). 

Wes


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Good they are there. I though for a minute i had lost it.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

WOO HOO! Oh hellz yeah, Im gonna be on all 3 versions of that CJ like stink on a monkey. Prolly get all the standard paintjob, clean cars also.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Will have to pick up a few of those Mopar Cruisers. May have to dust off my workbench and shake up some paint.  rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Xence said:


> I have a question about this whole thing. How does any collector keep up with this. I have no idea how someone would be able to keep up with the releases that are coming out. What is it approximately every 3 mos. there is a new release? WOW is all I can say.
> 
> Don't misunderstand me I'm not complaining, I'm really quite happy about it because to me it says that AW is doing well financially speaking and will continue to produce the products that I enjoy.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the board Xence. :woohoo: 

On the Autoworld website they will have a checklist. I clicked on it and it said coming soon. I hope it goes back to when it was PlayingMantis/Johnny Lightning and include the pullback cars, for the hardcore collectors.

Somebody on this BB may have a list of what was made.

I'm glad that AW is releasing groups every 3 months also. I understand that AW lowered production numbers, but with the frequent releases I think it makes up for it. Randy.


----------

